# Better Wax Ring?



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/wax-free-toilet-seal anyone try these?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> http://www.fernco.com/plumbing/wax-free-toilet-seal anyone try these?


Yea, and the first one I tried got me a callback....

Let me know how you make out....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Was it the fernco or fluidmaster? What was the cause of the defect?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It was the Fernco

Near as I can figure the wax on the toilet didn't get cleaned off good enough so it slipped. Trust me i cleaned it like a son of a &%$*@...

Brake Kleen does a pretty fair job of wax residue removal...:whistling2:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I can see the theory behind it and it looks ok on clean new pipe but you know it's going to get installed on scaly, rusty, deformed pipes where hacks don't know any better and sewer gas will prevail. Nothing will ever replace a properly set and shimmed water closet installation.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry I should have asked this........... What type of seal is this to the water closet? Epoxy or wax or????????????? Thanks


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Piperat said:


> Sorry I should have asked this........... What type of seal is this to the water closet? Epoxy or wax or????????????? Thanks


Rubber!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

After 100's of wax rings installed without error (excluding my green days back 23 years ago)...

I see the design as a failure, completely because the horn can hit a turn in direction in the flange, like a street vent 90 or just a street 90. 

Get into old lead bends and it is even worse. 

Expecting perfect round in older flanges, without cleaning of the inside of the pipe or other scenarios defeats the purpose of what is trying to be accomplished.

They need to kill the idea of wax for sealing and follow the rubber boot connection with the designed flange to acommodate what that connection offers in so many other aspects in plumbing at this point.

IE: garbage disposal, new design sinks and lavatory sinks, check valves, above ground no-hub mission couplings. Same principle; conjoining of similar/disimilar materials by use of a rubber connection.


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

There is alot of cast iron still in the world.How is it spose'd to work in conjunction with an irregular surface unlike the prefered smooth plastic?

That UPC approved...I wonder how truth is viewed (I.E. Plastic closet bends only)


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Rubber!


OK what holds this in place with any reliability to the fixture? I say NO WAY!!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Piperat said:


> OK what holds this in place with any reliability to the fixture? I say NO WAY!!!


Peel and stick adhesive...
That was the problem I had with my callback on the first and only one I used...

I was telling myself that I should try one on a new toilet install but...:whistling2:

Well let me know how you make out...
I'm okay with wax rings....


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

I've been using wax rings for 31 years and I don't see a need for an alternative. Set it right and it's watertight. Trademark


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a dozen of the fluidmaster I will give you. Came with the shop.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Piperat said:


> I've been using wax rings for 31 years and I don't see a need for an alternative. Set it right and it's watertight. Trademark


Keep em.


I refuse to use a wax ring.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

OK KTS I don't see where you posted earlier in this thread, What do you use if not wax rings?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Piperat said:


> OK KTS I don't see where you posted earlier in this thread, What do you use if not wax rings?


 
He's gonna say plumbah's putty!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> He's gonna say plumbah's putty!


Ok, I have pulled many that had this as an original seal but does anyone still use this in a new install today?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats all I use is plumbers putty, and I am sticking with it. Thank you.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've seen too much old cracked plumbers putty for me too be comfortable with it as a wax ring. I know they were commonly used when toilets were mounted with 4 bolts so there was less movement.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I've seen too much old cracked plumbers putty for me too be comfortable with it as a wax ring. I know they were commonly used when toilets were mounted with 4 bolts so there was less movement.


I agree:yes: I guess it gets you through the warranty period. J/K Sort of


----------



## drtyhands (Aug 16, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> I've seen too much old cracked plumbers putty for me too be comfortable with it as a wax ring. I know they were commonly used when toilets were mounted with 4 bolts so there was less movement.


I was wondering about this.
I figured the old school view would be that the excessive moisture of the sewer gasses would keep it expanded and plyable.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Piperat said:


> Ok, I have pulled many that had this as an original seal but does anyone still use this in a new install today?


 I've pulled alot of toilets that were set with putty. Two that I remember decided to keep the horn of the toilet stuck to the collar. So I guess the theory is when its time for a new seal, it's time for a new toilet. That putty can turn rock hard and has some major bonding strength.


----------

